# Cabin Pre-Cooling



## Uricasha (Feb 19, 2017)

I sure hope I get my Model 3 before next summer.....


----------



## EVfusion (Mar 10, 2017)

Matthew Morgan said:


> View attachment 1923
> I sure hope I get my Model 3 before next summer.....











Can't match Pheonix' summer heat but, the flip-side, sure will be nice to get into a warm car each morning. Sadly face another 18 months of antipodean dreaming ...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Looking forward to it as well here in Florida. My Sonata offers remote start for $200/year. I think the cost is outrageous, but moreover it's horrible and takes forever to communicate with the car so I discontinued the service.


----------

